# Wurfweite messen??



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

Gerade Spinnangler können ja werfen, dass einem Angst und Bange wird - so von der Weite her..

Wenn die erzählen jedenfalls...

5er Mepps - 100 m - kein Problem..

Dank Google Maps kann ja man so wenigstens grob abschätzen (an Hand der immer angezeigten 10 oder 20 m unten rechts) wie weit an einem Fluss z. B. das angeworfene andere Ufer weg ist..

Hab da auch festgestellt, dass mancher "Fluss" nur ein Flüsschen" ist und ich viel weniger weit geworfen hab, ich als dachte, wenn ich da zum gegenüberliegenden Ufer gefeuert hab..

Dazu 2 Fragen:
1.:
 Kann man irgendwie über/mit Google Maps Entfernungen metergenau messen, wenn ja, wie?

2.:
Wie "messt" ihr denn Wurfweite, wenn ihr erzählt, dass ihr locker den 50m-Wurf mit der neuen Schnur geschafft habt..

Oder schätzt ihr (wie ich bis dato ja auch) nur?


----------



## Perci (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kann man irgendwie über/mit Google Maps Entfernungen metergenau messen, wenn ja, wie?


Hallo, 

Bei Google Maps: Rechtsklick -> Entfernung messen


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

In Bayern gibt´s vom Vermessungsamt im Internet den Bayernatlas, wo man auf ein paar Meter genau messen kann. Weiß nicht wie es in anderen Bundesländern aussieht...

 Damit konnte ich schon viele entlarven, die mit der Karpfenrute und Montage locker 100 Meter werfen...


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich benutz dafür das Programm "Google Earth Pro", geht auch mit der normalen Version. Da gibt es oben in der Leiste ein Lineal zum genauen Ausmessen.
http://www.chip.de/downloads/Google-Earth-Pro-Kostenlose-Vollversion_16170110.html

Bei der Pro-Version kann man auch Flächen messen, z.B. wie groß der Baggersee wirklich ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

DAS ist schon mal super! 
Danke!!

Wurfweite 5erMepps mit 10 Gramm Vorschaltblei nicht wie bisher gedacht gute 70 m, sondern nur  53,26 m (174,73 ft)

Hab ich mir beim abschätzen vorher schon so gedacht...

Blamabel....


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Jetzt würd mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie sehr ihr euch da schon verschätzt habt (wenn ichs schon zugeb)...

Kann man ja echt prima messen, wenn man an seinen Fluss/Bach/See ranzoomt..

Hab auch andere Stellen schon gecheckt..

ca. 1/4 bis 1/3 im Schnitt daneben, würd ich sagen..

Blamabel...


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich habe das über Google Maps tatsächlich mehrfach schon ausgemessen.

Das geht ganz leicht. Einfach Rechtsklick in die Karte und "Entfernung messen" - dann legt er einen Punkt an. 
Dann am gewünschten zweiten Punkt wieder Rechtsklick und "Entfernung zum Kartenpunkt messen". Schon wird eine entsprechende Gerade angezeigt.

1. Weil ich wissen wollte wie weit eine Kante tatsächlich vom Ufer weg ist. 
Ergebnis es sind 63 Meter. Ich schaffe es mit Gummifisch, Blinker und Spinner NICHT dort hinzuwerfen. Die einzige Chance sehe ich in Meerforellen-Ködern die ja bekanntermaßen prima fliegen. Aber ob die dann auch Hechte fangen?

2. Wenn ich mit dem Boot auslege, schaue ich das auch über Google Maps nach, wie weit das ist.  

3. Wenn ich Gewässer überhaupt noch nicht kenne z.B. Fjorde in Norwegen etc. nutze ich das auch um mir mal schnell einen Überblick zu verschaffen ob ich z.B. einen Brückenpfeiler vom Ufer aus anwerfen kann usw.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 3. Wenn ich Gewässer überhaupt noch nicht kenne z.B. Fjorde in Norwegen etc. nutze ich das auch um mir mal schnell einen Überblick zu verschaffen ob ich z.B. einen Brückenpfeiler vom Ufer aus anwerfen kann usw.


Nachdem ich jetzt weiss, wie einfach das mit dem Messen ist:
Gute Idee!


Andere rage:
Hat auch schon mal jemand nachgemessen, ob das überhaupt auch stimmt bei Google (Fussballplatz mit bekannter Länge oder so??)??


----------



## murmeli1965 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Nach dem Auswerfen einfach den Schnurbogen rausnehmen,
beim Einleiern die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen mal Zentimeter des Schnureinzugs der Rolle (sollte man schon wissen).
Ergebnis ist ziemlich aussagekräftig.
Mein Bestes Ergebnis war 175 Meter ohne Montage. |bigeyes
Da war ich aber noch einiges jünger...

Ist es nicht wurscht ob 50 oder 54 Meter? beim Spinnfischen.

Ansonsten auf der Wiese werfen und wirklich mit dem Rollmaß nachmessen, wenn man es wirklich wissen will.


Gruß Oldi


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Mein Bestes Ergebnis war 175 Meter ohne Montage. |bigeyes
> Da war ich aber noch einiges jünger...


Brandung dann aber, oder Karpfen, aber nicht Spinne, oder???



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht wurscht ob 50 oder 54 Meter? beim Spinnfischen.



Egal wo Du hinschmeisst, am Ende fängste die meisten Fische doch vor den Füssen ;-))

Wurscht isses  schon irgendwo, entweder Du kommst halt hin oder nicht.

Mir ist halt beim nachmessen aufgefallen, wie brutal ich mich verschätzt habe..

Daher die Frage..


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich verlasse mich grundsätzlich nie auf Schätzungen, denn die taugen meist überhaupt nichts, denn Entfernungen wirken gerade bei Wasser anders als die Realität.

 Für mich gibt es immer 2 Möglichkeiten und die kombiniere ich.

 Zum einen haben viele Rollen Angaben, wieviel Schnur mit einer Umdrehung aufgewickelt wird...., das stimmt meist sogar relativ genau.

 Daneben gehe ich gerne auf eine Weide, Feld oder Fußballplatz und messe mittels Maßband zentimetergenau.

 Beim Abmessen zähle ich dann zusätzlich die Kurbelumdrehungen und weiß dann, ob die Angaben der Rollenhersteller stimmen oder ob ich zu bzw. abrechnen muss.

 Das Ergebnis ist dann wirklich ziemlich genau, wenn man das dann in der Praxis am Wasser anwendet.

 Mir wurden gerade beim Brandungsangeln schon so viele Märchen von weit über 100m erzählt, dass ich solche Angler immer frage wie sie das bestimmt haben, wie weit das ist... Das Ergebnis ist ernüchternd, seitdem belächle ich diese Märchenerzähler und Selbstüberschätzer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Ich verlasse mich grundsätzlich nie auf Schätzungen, denn die taugen meist überhaupt nichts, denn Entfernungen wirken gerade bei Wasser anders als die Realität.


#6#6#6
Mein Reden:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Jetzt würd mich aber auch mal interessieren, wie sehr ihr euch da schon verschätzt habt (wenn ichs schon zugeb)...
> 
> Kann man ja echt prima messen, wenn man an seinen Fluss/Bach/See ranzoomt..
> 
> ...


----------



## murmeli1965 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ja, 
das waren Brandungsruten.
Aber wie gesagt, nur Testwürfe ohne Montage.
Genauso mit den Karpfenruten, ohne Montage.
Kann man alles nicht vergleichen mit Würfen mit Montage.
Aber Thomas, wie du sagst, die Fische beissen zu 90% vor den Füßen.

Gruß Oldi


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

dennoch interessant, zu sehen:
1.: wie man sich verschätzt 
2.: wie weit man wirklich wirft 

;-))))


----------



## MikeHawk (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Habe es früher, als es Google Maps noch garnicht gab auf einem Sportplatz (Spinnrute) und einer riesen Wiese (Brandungsrute) gemessen.

Nach so vielen Jahren liegt man mit dem Schätzen aber schon sehr genau.


----------



## hecht99 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich war da schon immer eher der Realist (Vermessung gehört zu meiner beruflichen Tätigkeit), mir geht es wie Franz, ne Kante in über 60 Meter Entfernung mit Gummi keine Chance. Ich sag mal 8 von 10 Anglern übertreiben bei der Wurfweiter um mindestens 25 Prozent.

Zu deiner Frage wie weit man wirklich mit Hecht- bzw. Zanderrute wirft (Mefogerät außen vor):

Spinnrute und Gummi: max. 60 reale Meter
Spinnrute und Blech (Blinker, Spinner flattern manche zu stark): vielleicht 70 Meter


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



hecht99 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal 8 von 10 Anglern übertreiben bei der Wurfweiter um mindestens 25 Prozent.


Gehöre ich ja auch dazu, wie gesagt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurfweite 5erMepps mit 10 Gramm Vorschaltblei nicht wie bisher gedacht gute 70 m, sondern nur  53,26 m (174,73 ft)
> 
> Hab ich mir beim abschätzen vorher schon so gedacht...
> 
> Blamabel....


----------



## Dorschgreifer (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Ja,
> das waren Brandungsruten.
> Aber wie gesagt, nur Testwürfe ohne Montage.
> Genauso mit den Karpfenruten, ohne Montage.
> Kann man alles nicht vergleichen mit Würfen mit Montage.



Zumindest bei mir kann ich das ausschließen, ich werfe immer mit allem, ohne Haken, mit Haken, mit beköderten Haken (Gummiwurm), mit Perlen, ohne Perlen, mit einem Haken, mit 2 Haken usw... Selbst unterschiedliche Ruten und Rollen (auch Spinn, Karpfen und Aalruten) werden durchgespielt... Ist dann zwar eine komplette Tagesveranstaltung, aber die Zeit nehme ich mir.

Ich bin da extrem experimentierfreundlich und ganz besonders neugierig sowie pingelig, wie weit ich werfe und überlasse ungerne etwas dem Zufall.


----------



## Seele (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ganz ehrlich? Bei mir passt die Schätzung immer relativ gut. Ich habs auch schon öfter nachgemessen weil es mich einfach interessiert hat und war überrascht, ich schätze wenn dann eher noch 10% zu kurz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Seele schrieb:


> ich schätze wenn dann eher noch 10% zu kurz.



Angeber...
:g:g:g
:q:q:q


----------



## Gast (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich werfe immer so weit ich sehe noch nicht mal mehr wo meine Montage aufs Wasser trifft |supergri
Ich bin eh zu 90% mit dem Boot unterwegs und daher ist es mir egal wie weit ich werfe.
Hier bei mir im Hafen habe ich die Stege als Anhaltspunkt, da kann man das auf den Meter genau errechnen, wenn es denn interessiert.


----------



## jkc (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Moin, eine Methode die noch nicht genannt wurde: Laserentfernungsmesser und Stabboje, so haben wir an einem französischen See die Entfernung zum Futterplatz bestimmt, mit viel Mühe könnte man auch die maximale Wurfweite so ermitteln.
Alternativ geht auch, nach dem Schnurbogen raus kurbel abclippen und nach dem Einholen auf "Distance Sticks" wickeln und über deren Entfernung zueinander und der Anzahl an Wicklungen die Schnurlänge bestimmen.
Aber so richtig wichtig ist die genaue Meteranzahl ohnehin nicht, entscheidender ob man da hin kommt wo man hin will...

Grüße JK


----------



## Fares (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

https://fischundfang.de/zandershads-im-weitentest/


----------



## Gast (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

In 20 Jahren habt ihr im Gummifisch, Wobbler oder im Blei einen Sender der euch  die Entfernung, Wassertiefe, Themperatur, usw. an euer Smartphone oder  aufs Display eurer Rolle sendet


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Hallo,

ein entscheidender Faktor ist auch der Wind, kann bei Rückenwind im Gegensatz zu Windstille je nach Köder gleich mal 20 Meter ausmachen#h.
Unser kleiner Bagerrsee ist zwischen 70 und 80 Meter breit. Mit  entsprechenden Köder (hier Sebile Flatt Shad 40 Gramm) und Rückenwind brauch ich da nicht voll durchziehen, sonst häng ich am anderen Ufer im Gestrüpp, während ich bei Windstille das andere Ufer nicht erreiche.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Unser kleiner Bagerrsee ist zwischen 70 und 80 Meter breit.


gemessen oder geschätzt??
:g:g:g
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 201078 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

der deutsche brandungsangler angelt und faengt immer bei mehr als 160 metern, das steht mal fest, zumindest, wenn man die herrschaften reden hoert. da muss also nicht gemesen werden.

praezise mesen kann man imho nur auf der wiese.
richtiog messen mittels laser, so wie es halt beim casting gemacht wird.

notfalls halt mit nem tiefenmesser, nachdem die schnur zum blei gespannt wurde.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> gemessen oder geschätzt??
> :g:g:g
> |supergri|supergri|supergri




Hallo,

gemessen über google maps. Allerdings ist der Sebile Flatt Shad auch ein guter Flieger. Mit dem Salmo Warrior komme ich, obwohl der schwerer ist, nicht so weit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ulli1958m (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Anfänglich hab ich mich beim Feedern richtig verschätzt. 

Wurfweite ....boh...das waren bestimmt *80m*...wow....bin ich gut :vik:

ok...hab dann später festgestellt das der Kanal nur 55m breit ist |kopfkrat :q:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



ulli1958m schrieb:


> Anfänglich hab ich mich beim Feedern richtig verschätzt.
> 
> Wurfweite ....boh...das waren bestimmt *80m*...wow....bin ich gut :vik:
> 
> ok...hab dann später festgestellt das der Kanal nur 55m breit ist |kopfkrat :q:q:q



:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



44869 schrieb:


> der deutsche brandungsangler angelt und faengt immer bei mehr als 160 metern, das steht mal fest, zumindest, wenn man die herrschaften reden hoert. da muss also nicht gemesen werden....



*LOL* #6

Ich gehe noch einen Schritt weiter: Nicht 8 von 10 übertreiben, sondern 12-13 von 10! :g


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Der_Barschangler schrieb:


> Ich werfe immer so weit ich sehe noch nicht mal mehr wo meine Montage aufs Wasser trifft |supergri



Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Dachte immer das läge an der Erdkrümmung. Bis ich in den Baum über mir blickte...


----------



## Gast (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch mal. Dachte immer das läge an der Erdkrümmung. Bis ich in den Baum über mir blickte...


Bei mir liegt es mehr an den Augen :q


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Hallo,

wie bereits erwähnt ist der Wind ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor, ebenso der Köder. Beim Spinnfischen kann der Unterschied von einem schlecht fliegenden Köder zu einem gut fliegenden Köder locker 20 bis 30 Meter ausmachen. Daher ist ein Vergleich der Weiten nicht so einfach möglich, da man dabei auch den verwendeten Köder sowie den, während des Wurfes vorherrschenden, Wind berücksichtigen müsste um einen wirklichen Vergleich ziehen zu können.
Bei entsprechendem Rückenwind und gut fliegenden Köder sind schon mal 80 Meter drin. Bei schlechteren Voraussetzungen viellleicht gerade mal die Hälfte. Dem Gerät selber (Rute, Rolle und Schnur) kommt dabei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle zu.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## geomujo (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Wurfweite und weit werfen ist ja auch eine Spezialität von mir, welche an der Havel mitunter aber auch benötigt wird um überhaupt zum Erfolg zu kommen. 



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 1. Weil ich wissen wollte wie weit eine Kante tatsächlich vom Ufer weg ist.
> Ergebnis es sind 63 Meter. Ich schaffe es mit Gummifisch, Blinker und  Spinner NICHT dort hinzuwerfen. Die einzige Chance sehe ich in  Meerforellen-Ködern die ja bekanntermaßen prima fliegen. Aber ob die  dann auch Hechte fangen?



An manchen Seen stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem. Fahrtrinne 50m-60m entfernt. Aber ich habe mich angepasst und schaffe diese Entfernung tatsächlich ohne größere Probleme. Und ja - gerade mit dem Gufi. Ich bin da selbst immernoch am testen was am weitesten wirft aber ich kann guten Gewissens mit folgendem Setup locker 60m werfen.
Skyline + RevoLT2500 + Daiwa T8 0,12mm + 3" TellerschwanzGufi + 8g-Kopf (1/0). Mit 4" Ködern geht das nicht so gut, auch wenn ich größere Jigs benutze. Der Luftwiderstand ist einfach zu groß. Auch sehr entscheidend ist die Schnur. Je feiner desto weiter. Klingt trivial - ist es aber auch.

Gemessen hab ich auchmeist per GoogleEarth und dem Lineal-Werkzeug. Manchmal zähle ich aber auch die Kurbelumdrehungen und errechne mir die Weite. Wer es ganz genau wissen will, kann das nur an Land mit einem elektronischem Messystem wie bei den Surfcastern.

Weit werfen ist jedenfalls kein Hexenwerk auch ohne Metall.


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> ...Bei entsprechendem Rückenwind und gut fliegenden Köder sind schon mal 80 Meter drin. Bei schlechteren Voraussetzungen viellleicht gerade mal die Hälfte. Dem Gerät selber (Rute, Rolle und Schnur) kommt dabei nur eine untergeordnete Rolle zu.
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos




Genau umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus! Stimmt die Gerätezusammenstellung (Rute, Rolle und Schnur) nicht, war's das mit den passablen Wurfweiten - Wind hin oder her.

Ein gut fliegender Köder zeichnet sich nämlich auch dadurch aus, daß er relativ windunempfindlich ist.


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Genau umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus! Stimmt die Gerätezusammenstellung (Rute, Rolle und Schnur) nicht, war's das mit den passablen Wurfweiten - Wind hin oder her.
> 
> Ein gut fliegender Köder zeichnet sich nämlich auch dadurch aus, daß er relativ windunempfindlich ist.




Hallo,

ist schon klar, dass die Gerätezusammenstellung auch eine Rolle spielt. Ich bin bei meinem Beispiel schon von einem halbwegs passenden Gerät ausgegangen und nicht von einer Forellenrute für das Hechtfischen. Und zwischen einem halbwegs passenden und einem wirklich optimalen Gerät ist dann kein so großer Unterschied mehr. Es wirft in erster Linie der Werfer und nicht das Gerät. Oder anders ausgedrückt: wenn ich mir als durchschnittlicher Skifahrer die Bretter eines Weltmeisters anschnalle, fahre ich deswegen auch nicht besser als vorher.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

puuuh, der These würd ich nicht folgen....

passende zu unpassendem Gerät beim gleichen Werfer macht 30 - 50% Unterschied Wurfweite, je nachdem wie weit das auseinanderliegt


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> puuuh, der These würd ich nicht folgen....
> 
> passende zu unpassendem Gerät beim gleichen Werfer macht 30 - 50% Unterschied Wurfweite, je nachdem wie weit das auseinanderliegt



Yep!

"Rubbelige" Schnur allein bestimmt schon 10%!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

ne, da hatten wir mal mit Stollenwerk Weitwurftest gemacht mit Schnur gleicher Tragkraft, je einmal mono, gute geflochtene (Strof) und platte Billig geflochtene.
Alles mit gleichen Ruten, Rollen und Ködern beim Tag der offenen Tür, 70 oder 80 Angler geworfen

Alles zusammen genommen waren die Schnüre lange keine 10% auseinander, interessant , dass der insgesamt kürzeste und insgesamt weiteste Wurf mit dem platten Geflecht kamen.

Es muss (meine Theorie) auf den JEWEILIGEN Angler und seinen individuellen Wurfstil abgestimmt sein...

Messen (Thema hier) muss man aber so oder so...


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Deshalb schrieb ich bewußt nicht von platt oder rund, sondern von rubbelig... 

Vergleich mal ne Power Pro (extrem rubbelig) mit einer Stren (extrem glatt) - da kommste aus dem Staunen nicht mehr raus!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Deswegen billig/platt/rauh gegen Stroft und Mono (auch Stroft) beim Test damals


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich mach's dir irgendwann vor...


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Bei Spinnruten ist bei max 70m Schluss. 
Ermittelt durch zählen der Kurbelumdrehungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Was Du machst/zeigst, ist wurscht - das waren 70 - 80 Werfer und da der Schnitt..

Deswegen ja:
Es muss (meine Theorie) auf den JEWEILIGEN Angler und seinen individuellen Wurfstil abgestimmt sein...

Messen (Thema hier) muss man aber so oder so...


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Okay, bei mir waren es gefühlte 50 Leute am Wasser in den letzten Jahren mit gut und gerne 300-400 Würfen pro Tag, pro Nase. Glaub Du an euren Schnitt, ich weiß um deren und meine Würfe.

Obwohl 10% ja gar nicht viel sind - auf 30 Meter Wurfweite beim Jerken kommen da gerade mal? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

und alle Würfe gemessen und ausgewertet? 
Respekt!!


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

3 Meter Unterschied kann jeder schätzen...


----------



## Lajos1 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> puuuh, der These würd ich nicht folgen....
> 
> passende zu unpassendem Gerät beim gleichen Werfer macht 30 - 50% Unterschied Wurfweite, je nachdem wie weit das auseinanderliegt



Hallo,

passendes zu unpassendem Gerät - ja. Ich ging aber, wie erwähnt, von halbwegs passendem Gerät zu einem optimalen Gerät aus. Und wenn ich mit einem halbwegs passendem Gerät z.B. auf 50 Meter komme, komme ich mit dem optimalen Gerät unter gleichen Bedingungen sicher ein paar Meter weiter, aber mehr auch nicht, Der Unterschied bleibt marginal.
Die wichtigen Punkte für einen weiten Wurf sind: 1. der Werfer, 2.die "Flugfähigkeit" des Köders und 3. die Windverhältnisse. Haut da eines der drei  Kriterien nicht hin, nützt auch die beste Rute, Rolle und Schnur nichts.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## gpsjunkie (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Bei uns früher beim Feedern war das auch immer witzig. Die Entfernung wurde abgeschritten. Als ich dann mal mein Schrittmass überprüfte, stellte ich fest, das ich nicht immer einen Meter Schritt machte sondern nur 0,80m. Ich hatte mir dann damals zwei Erdspeere mit einem 5m langen Tau verbunden und solange drum rum gewickelt bis ich meine Weiten von 60 oder 70m hatte. Dann die Schnur in den Clips und voila die Weite ist gemessen.

Wenn ich das zum Spinnfischen wissen würden wollen, kann man das ja auch umgekehrt machen. Einwerfen, Schnurbogen weg kurbeln und dann die Schnur in den Clip. Einkurbeln und dann um die 5m wickeln und mitzählen wie oft man um die Stangen wickeln konnte und den Rest mit Markierung auf der Schnur abmessen.


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum ich wissen muss, wie weit ich schmeissen kann?

Entweder ich treffe da hin, wo ich hin will, oder nicht und dann ist es auch schaizzegal, wie weit das ist, wenn es eh zu weit ist. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



gpsjunkie schrieb:


> Bei uns früher beim Feedern war das auch immer witzig. Die Entfernung wurde abgeschritten. Als ich dann mal mein Schrittmass überprüfte, stellte ich fest, das ich nicht immer einen Meter Schritt machte sondern nur 0,80m. Ich hatte mir dann damals zwei Erdspeere mit einem 5m langen Tau verbunden und solange drumrum gewickelt bis ich meine Weiten von 60 oder 70m hatte. Dann die Schnur in den Clips und voila die Weite ist gemessen.


Da siehste mal, andere schätzen locker 3 m genau.. 
So sind Spinnfischer halt ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich hab eben mal an meiner Feederstelle an der Donau nachgemessen. 
Habe bisher immer gesagt, die liegt auf 80m (da steht eine Schiffahrtszeichen im Wasser und auf dieser Höhe versuche ich immer zu angeln). 

Es sind exakt 66,18 Meter. Für mich so die Obergrenze was ich mit nicht besonders optimierter Feederausrüstung so an Wurfweite schaffe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum ich wissen muss, wie weit ich schmeissen kann?


Muss man gar nicht.

Mich hats schlicht interessiert, ob GoogleMaps die Möglichkeit hat, weil ich das messen wollte (zum Vergleich mit meinem "Schätzen")..


Und das hat sich ja gleich bestätigt, das ich schlechter schätze als viele andere:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wurfweite 5erMepps mit 10 Gramm Vorschaltblei nicht wie bisher gedacht gute 70 m, sondern nur  53,26 m (174,73 ft)
> 
> Hab ich mir beim abschätzen vorher schon so gedacht...
> 
> Blamabel....


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Ich weiss nur, dass meine Schätzungen immer grober von der Realität abweichen, je größer die Wasserflächen werden. Am Bach gehts ja noch. Auf/am Meer geht enorm daneben, weil es dann überhaupt keine Anhaltspunkte mehr gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Deswegen dachte ich ja so weit könnt ich nicht daneben liegen beim Wurf über  den Fluss - Ergebnis siehe oben ..

Messen und schätzen ist schon zweierlei Paar Stiefel...


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da siehste mal, andere schätzen locker 3 m genau..
> So sind Spinnfischer halt ;-)



Stimmt!

Anders kommste ja auch nicht richtig an die guten Spots am Polder. Anvisieren und punktgenau Werfen, immer wieder. Dabei geht's dann sogar um viel weniger als 3 Meter - 30 cm eher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mal an meiner Feederstelle an der Donau nachgemessen.
> Habe bisher immer gesagt, die liegt auf 80m (da steht eine Schiffahrtszeichen im Wasser und auf dieser Höhe versuche ich immer zu angeln).
> 
> Es sind exakt 66,18 Meter. Für mich so die Obergrenze was ich mit nicht besonders optimierter Feederausrüstung so an Wurfweite schaffe.



Bist noch etwas besser als ich ;-))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 1. Weil ich wissen wollte wie weit eine Kante tatsächlich vom Ufer weg ist.
> Ergebnis es sind 63 Meter. Ich schaffe es mit Gummifisch, Blinker und Spinner NICHT dort hinzuwerfen. Die einzige Chance sehe ich in Meerforellen-Ködern die ja bekanntermaßen prima fliegen. Aber ob die dann auch Hechte fangen?



Die königliche Lösung ist eine Brücke über den Fluss! :m
Dann kann man die Strecke abschreiten und die Meter so genau wie gewünscht abmessen, bei latentem cm-Fetisch :g 
auch mit einem 20m Sportbandmaß, sowas habe ich dafür auch mal angeschafft. Und weiß wo die Uferkante genau liegt. #6

60m oder mehr schafft man in der Tat meistens nicht (Normal-Spin), sofern man nicht extra Weitwurf-"Geschosse" einsetzt, Rapfenbleie oder Bleikopfspinner können da auch was.
Aber zumindest hat man ja einige solcher Optionen.


----------



## Andal (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Fruehling schrieb:


> Anders kommste ja auch nicht richtig an die guten Spots am Polder. Anvisieren und punktgenau Werfen, immer wieder. Dabei geht's dann sogar um viel weniger als 3 Meter - 30 cm eher.



Dazu muss ich die Weite, die mein Auge erfasst, nicht in einen Wert fassen können. Ich muss nur meine Kraft beim Wurf so zu dosieren in der Lage sein, dass es passt. Anders wären unsere Vorfahren ja glatt verhungert, weil Maße und Einheiten noch nicht ersonnen waren.


----------



## daci7 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Naja - ein Spinner (auch wenns ein 5er Mepps mit Vorschaltblei ist) ist auch mit das Blödeste Gerät zum weit werfen.
Zum Thema kann ich nur sagen: Mich hats echt noch nie interessiert wie weit ich werfen kann. Bisher hats meistens gereicht. Und wenn nicht - so be it.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



daci7 schrieb:


> Naja - ein Spinner (auch wenns ein 5er Mepps mit Vorschaltblei ist) ist auch mit das Blödeste Gerät zum weit werfen.


Stimmt - aber blöderweise das, was da fängt...

Deswegen auch das Vorschaltblei - und dann direkt bei/kurz vor Aufprall Rutenspitze hoch und  kurbeln. 

Sonst Hänger.

Bisse kamen immer nur auf die erste 5 - 6 m , wenn man ganz ins Eck feuerte.. 

Dann aber sozusagen "garantiert"... 

Nur eben keine gut 70m entfernt wie geschätzt, sondern nur knapp über 50 m - nun gemessen ;-((((


----------



## Fruehling (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich die Weite, die mein Auge erfasst, nicht in einen Wert fassen können. Ich muss nur meine Kraft beim Wurf so zu dosieren in der Lage sein, dass es passt. Anders wären unsere Vorfahren ja glatt verhungert, weil Maße und Einheiten noch nicht ersonnen waren.



Meine vollste Zustimmung!

Problematisch wird's nur dann, wenn ich im Wechsel einen Spot in 5 und einen in 10 Metern Entfernung anwerfe. Ohne das genaue Abschätzen der unterschiedlichen Distanz, gelingt das nicht und darum gings eingangs. Habe ich einmal die unterschiedlichen Wurfweiten gemessen, brauche ich das nicht wieder zu tun, sondern nur den erlernten Maßstab anzulegen um zu vergleichen.


----------



## Trollwut (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Alles zusammen genommen waren die Schnüre lange keine 10% auseinander



Schnur macht bei mir z.b. den größten Teil aus. Ich halte mich für nen relativ guten Werfer, da is nich so viel zu optimieren.
wenn ich beim Feedern auf maximaler Wurfweite mit Mono fische und dann nen tag später mit guter Geflochtener auf dem selben Spot Angeln will überwerf ich den Punkt vom Vortag um etliche Meter - rund 20m ca. (Hab nen Schnureinzug von 105cm auf der Rolle und brauch um auf "Monopunkt" zu kommen 18-22 Kurbelumdrehungen)


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Jepp, bei Dir glaube ich das, dass Du die theoretischen Vorteile da voll ausnutzen kannst..

Kannste dann die Weite auch gut schätzen??

Hast mal nachgemessen??


----------



## Lajos1 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum ich wissen muss, wie weit ich schmeissen kann?
> 
> Entweder ich treffe da hin, wo ich hin will, oder nicht und dann ist es auch schaizzegal, wie weit das ist, wenn es eh zu weit ist. #h



Hallo,

stimmt schon. Bei mir sind das halt noch Allüren aus meiner alten Casting-Zeit.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Andal schrieb:


> Dazu muss ich die Weite, die mein Auge erfasst, nicht in einen Wert fassen können. Ich muss nur meine Kraft beim Wurf so zu dosieren in der Lage sein, dass es passt. Anders wären unsere Vorfahren ja glatt verhungert, weil Maße und Einheiten noch nicht ersonnen waren.


Seh ich auch so - ich hab ja trotz komplett danebenliegender Entfernungsschätzung (die die Messung bei Google jetzt bewiesen hat) auch immer (>> meist ;-) ) da ins Eck getroffen, wo ich hinwollte:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bisse kamen immer nur auf die erste 5 - 6 m , wenn man ganz ins Eck feuerte..
> 
> Dann aber sozusagen "garantiert"...
> 
> Nur eben keine gut 70m entfernt wie geschätzt, sondern nur knapp über 50 m - nun gemessen ;-((((


----------



## Reg A. (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Wenn mich die Wurfweite wirklich interessiert, dann nehm ich meine Combo mit der YGK G-Soul x8. Das ist ne Geflochtene aus dem Meeresbereich mit Farbwechsel alle 10m plus farbigen Metermarkierungen. Auswerfen, Schnurbogen (so vorhanden) entfernen und dann langsam einkurbeln und mitzählen. Fertig. 
Seitdem weiß ich, dass ich mit meinen Standardködern an dieser Spinncombo bei Windstille zwischen 40 und 60m werfe, je nach Köder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

genau, gabs das auch nicht mal als Brandungsschnüre (mono?), mit alle 10m Farbe wechseln?


Definitiv genauer als schätzen und für vor Ort klasse


----------



## Trollwut (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kannste dann die Weite auch gut schätzen??
> 
> Hast mal nachgemessen??



Nur über das google-tool nachgemessen.

Bei der Feeder is mit 12er- rundgeflochtener mit Speedkorb im Optimal-WG Bereich bei ca. 110m absolute Obergrenze, emhr geht da nicht. Und das auch nur ohne futter und ohne Vorfach. Beim Schätzen bin ich so auf nen Radius von ca. 15m dran.

Mit der Spinnrute würd ich bei mir die Obergrenze auf 60m setzen, allerdings dann auch mit Flugoptimierten Ködern.
Das Problem bei den Spinnruten is einfach einmal die kürzere Rutenlänge, dann meistens ein harter Blank, der sich nicht auflädt, nicht besonders aerodynamische Köder und der hohe Windeinfluss auf die leichteren Köder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Nur über das google-tool nachgemessen.


Was heisst "nur" - das ist mehr als ich je hatte bis zu diesem Thread ;-)))


----------



## Andal (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Wenn es mir mal fad wird, probiere ich es trocken aus. Auf der Rheinwiese mit einer 60 gr. Spinnrute und einem Golfball als Testkörper. Der hat so an die 45 gr. - das müsste gut klappen und seine Aerodramatik ist ja auch gut geeignet.


----------



## Welpi (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Mit der Spinnrute würd ich bei mir die Obergrenze auf 60m setzen, allerdings dann auch mit Flugoptimierten Ködern.



Das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung (Messung laut Google 50-60m) und ist auch bei mir die Obergrenze beim Spinnangeln.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Welpi schrieb:


> Das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung (Messung laut Google 50-60m) und ist auch bei mir die Obergrenze beim Spinnangeln.



Da bin ich dann schon zufrieden, wenns offensichtlich NICHT nur an meinen Wurfkünsten liegt, dass ich die "Hechtinsel" mit der Spinnrute nicht so gute erreiche.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

nicht an allem ist man selber schuld ;-)))


----------



## Reg A. (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Welpi schrieb:


> Das deckt sich mit meiner Erfahrung (Messung laut Google 50-60m) und ist auch bei mir die Obergrenze beim Spinnangeln.



Es gibt schon Köder, die man weiter rausballern kann, echte Weitwurfraketen eben. Dazu gehört z.B. der Salmo Slider. Und dann gibt's natürlich noch die Wurfgurken, mit denen dann bei gut 30m Schluss ist, Turus Ukko z.B. An sich ein immer noch sehr fängiger Köder (an meinen Gewässern), aber wenn's auf Distanz ankommt, bleibt der zu Hause. 
Die auch von mir weiter oben angegebenen 40-60m beziehen sich auf meine Standardköder in mittleren Größen. Bei großen Ködern oder gar Bigbaits siehts natürlich nochmal ganz anders aus, da wären 60m schon ein Traum!


----------



## Justsu (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Andal schrieb:


> Ich frag mich schon die ganze Zeit, warum ich wissen muss, wie weit ich schmeissen kann?
> 
> Entweder ich treffe da hin, wo ich hin will, oder nicht und dann ist es auch schaizzegal, wie weit das ist, wenn es eh zu weit ist. #h



Ganz einfach: Wenn man sich eine neue, unbekannte Angelstelle auf maps anschaut und wissen möchte, ob man die interessante Struktur (Insel, Kante, was auch immer) erreichen kann oder nicht!#h


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Das weiss ich spätestens nach dem zweiten Wurf. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

aauch, z. B.  -da hab ich aber noch nicht mal dran gedacht - mir gings da um meine Schätz/Messfehler ;-)


----------



## Fruehling (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



andal schrieb:


> das weiss ich spätestens nach dem zweiten wurf. #h



*loool* #6


----------



## Justsu (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Andal schrieb:


> Das weiss ich spätestens nach dem zweiten Wurf. #h



Aber nicht, während Du noch am Schreibtisch sitzt und Dir potentielle neue Angelstellen in der (vll. auch weiteren) Umgebung anschaust!#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Kristallkugel ;-))))


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Justsu schrieb:


> Aber nicht, während Du noch am Schreibtisch sitzt und Dir potentielle neue Angelstellen in der (vll. auch weiteren) Umgebung anschaust!#6



Da ist es mir aber auch wurscht. Am Wasser zählt es und sonst nirgends.


----------



## Justsu (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Andal schrieb:


> Da ist es mir aber auch wurscht. Am Wasser zählt es und sonst nirgends.



Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich mich jetzt zum Affen mache, weil es eh schon jeder geblickt hat und Du mich nur vorführen willst, erkläre ich hier nochmal, in welcher Situation mir die Messfunktion von google in Kombination mit dem Wissen um meine maximale Wurfweite gute Dienste erweist:

Noch vorweg muss ich sagen, dass ich (leider) nur relativ wenig Zeit zum Angeln zur Verfügung habe und daher versuche meine Angeltrips im Vorhinein möglichst sorgfältig zu planen, um dann am Wasser möglichst wenige Überraschungen (natürlich nur die unschönen und zeitraubenden) zu erleben.

Ich möchte also z.B. an einem mir bisher unbekannten Gewässer zum Karpfenangeln gehen und habe keine Zeit (wie es sicherlich am besten wäre) gleich mehrere Gewässer anzufahren und mit der Lotrute auszukundschaften.

Daher schaue mir dazu verschiedene in Frage kommende Gewässer(abschnitte) über google maps an. Dabei stosse ich z.B. an einem Kanal auf einen Hafen, in dem ich im zeitigen Frühjahr die Karpfen vermuten würde. Nun ist dieser Hafen aber, weil es sich um ein eingezäuntes Privatgrundstück handelt nur vom gegenüberliegenden Ufer zu befischen. Jetzt kann ich über google maps mit zwei klicks die Entfernung ermitteln, die ich werfen müsste, um meine Köder in dem Hafenbecken anbieten zu können. 

Da ich meine maximale Wurfweite mit meinen beköderten Karpfenruten kenne, stelle ich sofort fest, dass ich das Hafenbecken nicht erreichen werde und entscheide mich sattdessen dafür an den See mit der Insel, die ich werfend erreichend kann, oder an einen anderen interessanten und  erreichbaren Kanalspot, zu fahren.

Das Dir das alles trotzdem immer noch wurscht ist, stelle ich überhaupt gar nicht in Abrede, es geht mir nur darum, Dir darzulegen, dass es für manch einen unter gewissen Umständen schon hilfreich sein kann zu wissen wie weit er werfen kann.:m

Und noch zu Thomas' Frage: Die google-Entfernungen erscheinen mir recht präzise, exakt nachgemessen habe ich eine Entfernung zwar noch nicht, aber bereits grob abgeschritten und da kam das schon recht genau hin...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Andal (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Nein Justsu, ich will niemand vorführen. Ich spreche nur für mich alleine und dementsprechend auch nur über meine eigene Vorgehensweise, die für niemand auch nur annähernd einen Maßstab darstellt.

Ich schau mir auch neue Spots per Google an. Aber ich mach da keine Doktorarbeit draus. Ich geh hin - probiere und wenn es nicht klappt - Plan B an anderer Stelle. Einfach a bisserl spontan und nicht so verkopft. Da habe ich persönlich kein Problem damit und ich ärgere mich weniger, wenn es nicht aufgeht.


----------



## Michael_05er (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



murmeli1965 schrieb:


> Nach dem Auswerfen einfach den Schnurbogen rausnehmen,
> beim Einleiern die Kurbelumdrehungen zählen mal Zentimeter des Schnureinzugs der Rolle (sollte man schon wissen).


Wie wird eigentlich der im Handel angegebene Schnureinzug ermittelt? Meiner Meinung nach ist der bei einer Rolle ja alles andere als konstant. Bei meiner 4000er Sargus ergibt eine Kurbelumdrehung 6,2 Bügelumrundungen der Spule, also Schnureinzug = 6,2 * Spulenumfang = 6,2 * Pi * Spulendurchmesser. Also grob der 18fache Spulendurchmesser pro Kurbelumdrehung. Wenn ich dann weit auswerfe und ein halber Zentimeter Schnurfüllung fehlt sind das satte 18cm weniger Einzug pro Kurbelumdrehung. Und schon sind bei schlecht gefüllter Rolle meine 100 Kurbelumdrehungen nicht mehr 80, sondern nur noch 60 Meter...

Ich habs vor Jahren mal versucht mit "Kurbelumdrehungen zählen" und "Einzug selber ausmessen" und kam auf 50-60m mit einer 2,70er Spinnrute und 18g-Spöket. Sicherlich noch verbesserungsfähig, aber es wirkte am Wasser schon verdammt weit...
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## schwerhoeriger (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Wie wird eigentlich der im Handel angegebene Schnureinzug ermittelt?
> 
> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Es ist Wurscht ob die Spule voll oder halbvoll ist, der Einzug bleibt der gleiche.


Das stimmt aber nun mal gar nicht. #d

Die Umdrehungszahl des Getriebes ist mit dem Schnurumfang auf der Spule zu multiplizieren, und der hängt direkt mit dem Durchmesser der aufgespulten Schnurablage und damit der Schnurfüllung zusammen.

Fakt ist meist die Superduper-Schönfärberei in den Prospekten,
d.h. der angegebene Schnureinzug ist der bei *max*imal gefüllter Spule, die Bremskraft ist die bei *min*imal gefüllter Spule. 
Beides ziemlich sinnlos, wenn man bedenkt, was man eigentlich in dem Moment will (weiter einkurbeln, weiter Schnur geben) ...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das stimmt aber nun mal gar nicht. #d
> 
> Die Umdrehungszahl des Getriebes ist mit dem Schnurumfang auf der Spule zu multiplizieren, und der hängt direkt mit dem Durchmesser der aufgespulten Schnurablage und damit der Schnurfüllung zusammen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael_05er (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Sorry, da widerspreche ich. Die Spule kann pro Umdrehung des Rotors nur so viel Schnur aufnehmen, wie ihr Umfang beträgt. Wachsende Füllhöhe bedeutet steigenden Umfang und daher steigende Schnuraufnahme pro Umdrehungen des Rotors.
Stell dir mal den Extremfall vor, lass die Spule weg und knote die Schnur an der Achse fest. Wenn jetzt bei einer Kurbelumdrehung der Rotor sechs Umdrehungen macht wickelst du doch keine 80cm Schnur auf. Bei einem Achsdurchmesser von gut 3mm hast du einen Zentimeter Umfang und wickelst 6cm Schnur auf.
Grüße, Michael 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



justsu schrieb:


> und noch zu thomas' frage: Die google-entfernungen erscheinen mir recht präzise, exakt nachgemessen habe ich eine entfernung zwar noch nicht, aber bereits grob abgeschritten und da kam das schon recht genau hin...
> 
> Beste grüße
> justsu



danke!!!!


----------



## Fruehling (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Wenn ich das alles lese... |uhoh:

Lauft mal in Gedanken mit einem Bindfaden in der Hand um einen See. In der Mitte des Sees steht ein Stab, an dem der Bindfaden befestigt ist.

Und jetzt lauft mal in Gedanken um denselben See, wieder den Bindfaden in der Hand, den ihr an eurem Startpunkt befestigt habt, und laßt ihn so, wie Ihr Strecke macht, locker hinter euch runterfallen.

Ihr seid in dem Beispiel das Schnurlaufröllchen und das Ufer des Sees, bzw. der Stab in der Mitte des Sees ist die Füllung der Glocke der Rolle.

Bei welchem Beispiel wurde mehr Bindfaden "verbraucht" und wovon war das abhängig?

Alles klar?


----------



## junglist1 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Das Messen mit Google Earth Pro passt zu 100%. Gerade mal an unserem Fussballplatz getestet welcher nach Uefa Maßen angelegt wurde.
Exakt 105x68m.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Fussballplätze haben zumindest normalerweise den Vorteil , dass es da wenig Hochwasser gibt oder Flutregen, der das halbe Feld oder die Uferkante wegspült. Wasserstände ... also das Gewässer wird je nachdem kaum immer seine exakte Breite behalten ...
Bis Google sein Bilder aktualisiert - da ist schon manches Auto längst verschrottet, was auf dem Bild noch fröhlich vor der Türe steht. :q :q

Schöner großer Fußballpaltz für die "min. 100m Fraktion" #6


----------



## Stulle (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> Sorry, da widerspreche ich. Die Spule kann pro Umdrehung des Rotors nur so viel Schnur aufnehmen, wie ihr Umfang beträgt. Wachsende Füllhöhe bedeutet steigenden Umfang und daher steigende Schnuraufnahme pro Umdrehungen des Rotors.
> Stell dir mal den Extremfall vor, lass die Spule weg und knote die Schnur an der Achse fest. Wenn jetzt bei einer Kurbelumdrehung der Rotor sechs Umdrehungen macht wickelst du doch keine 80cm Schnur auf. Bei einem Achsdurchmesser von gut 3mm hast du einen Zentimeter Umfang und wickelst 6cm Schnur auf.
> Grüße, Michael
> 
> Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk



Welche Spule hat nur 3mm Durchmesser?

Die Unterschiede sind im mm Bereich beim Einzug


----------



## Nordlichtangler (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Also die Zweifler sollten einfach mal eine mittelgroße Garnspule händisch mit um den Kern wickeln aufspulen, von leer nach gefüllt. Und dabei den Schnureinzug beobachten.

Zusatzbemerkung:  	|znaika:
Ich bin ja schon öfter entsetzt, das z.B. schriftlich rechnen auf dem Papier bei über 20 Jährigen nicht mehr präsent ist. Wie kamen die durch die 2. Klasse Grundschule? 
Aber sowenig physikalische Erfahrung und Breitenwissen ist schon ein bischen bedenklich, was die weitere Zukunft dieses DE-Standortes anbelangt ...


----------



## angler1996 (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also die Zweifler sollten einfach mal eine mittelgroße Garnspule händisch mit um den Kern wickeln aufspulen, von leer nach gefüllt. Und dabei den Schnureinzug beobachten.
> 
> Zusatzbemerkung:     |znaika:
> Ich bin ja schon öfter entsetzt, das z.B. schriftlich rechnen auf dem Papier bei über 20 Jährigen nicht mehr präsent ist. Wie kamen die durch die 2. Klasse Grundschule?
> Aber sowenig physikalische Erfahrung und Breitenwissen ist schon ein bischen bedenklich, was die weitere Zukunft dieses DE-Standortes anbelangt ...


 
 bevor ich auch ne Mathe 5 bekomme, weiße ich vorsorglich darauf hin, das es Rollen mit Kreuzwicklung gibt:q#h
 und das die Berechnungen selbst bei paralleler Wicklung durch das Nebeneinanderwicklen eine länger Stecke mit sich bringt, was das Ergebnis aller theoretischen Berechnungen verändert.
 Im Übrigen je Größer der Durchmesser, um so mehr Schnur passt pro Wicklung drauf.


----------



## Stulle (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

Und ich bin immer wieder erstaunt wie ältere Leute vor einem Bildschirm stehen und gucken wie ein Schwein ins uhrwerk. Oder am einfachsten englisch scheitern.

 Sind halt andere Zeiten mit anderen Anforderungen. 

Etwas korrigieren muss ich mich doch leider bei großen Rollen oder dicken schnüren kommt man schon über 1 cm pro spulenwicklung bei min/max


----------



## thanatos (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin hat mich noch nie so richtig interessiert wie weit ,Zielgenauigkeit ist mir viel wichtiger .
 beim Ruten vergleichen mit Bleigewicht (auf der Wiese )
 ist nur der Entfernungsunterschied wissenswert .
 Als übewiegend mit dem Boot angelnd ist es eh egal wie weit man wirft .


----------



## thanatos (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

@ Stulle 
 hätteste Dir schenken können Deine arrogante Meinung 
 über uns ältere Menschen - wir sind bisher gut mit unserer deutschen Sprache analog durchs Leben gekommen 
 wir brauchen keine App die uns " it is rain " mailt
 wir merken´s noch so wenn es regnet .#6


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerade Spinnangler können ja werfen, dass einem Angst und Bange wird - so von der Weite her..


Vergiss es, die Karpfenangler toppen das - 150m mit normaler Montage und PVA - kein Problem #d

Ansonsten geht das auch ohne Maßband: zwei Rutenhalter (Nennt sich sich auch "Distance Sticks") in Abstand der Rutenlänge in den Boden stecken, die Schnur 8-Förmig um die Stäbe wickeln und die Anzahl der Strecke (hin und zurück) mit der Rutenlänge verrechnen.


----------



## Fruehling (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Vergiss es, die Karpfenangler toppen das - 150m mit normaler Montage und PVA - kein Problem #d...



150 Meter sind ein Spitzenwert! Zumindest verglichen mit den Distanzen, die sehr gute Weitwurf-Caster mit speziell abgestimmtem Gerät unter guten Bedingungen erreichen - da geht's dann deutlich über die 200 Metermarke.


----------



## Stulle (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



thanatos schrieb:


> @ Stulle
> hätteste Dir schenken können Deine arrogante Meinung
> über uns ältere Menschen - wir sind bisher gut mit unserer deutschen Sprache analog durchs Leben gekommen
> wir brauchen keine App die uns " it is rain " mailt
> wir merken´s noch so wenn es regnet .#6


Das war eine sarkastische Antwort auf das genörgel über jüngere die angeblich Mathe nicht beherrschen und Deutschland in den Abgrund führen. Bei sowas kocht mir das Blut hoch [emoji58]


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*

So Jungs, damit hat sich nun jeder über Ältere/Jüngere ausgekotzt und damit lassen wir ab hier wieder das persönliche.
Danke


----------



## Michael_05er (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Wurfweite messen??*



Stulle schrieb:


> Welche Spule hat nur 3mm Durchmesser?
> 
> Die Unterschiede sind im mm Bereich beim Einzug


Wie schon gesagt, das war als "Extremfall" gedacht. Quasi die Grenzwertbetrachtung für einen gegen Null gehenden Spulendurchnesser um zu veranschaulichen, dass dann auch der Schnureinzug gegen Null geht. Meiner Meinung nach sind es eben deutlich mehr als Millimeter... 

Gesendet von meinem F8331 mit Tapatalk


----------

